# Scientific Angler's System 2 Reel F/S



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Price drop......$40.00 As the title states....a reel in good condition ...it is a 10/11 wt reel.....$55.00....make an offer! Contact me by PM or call/text 850-292-5000 Thanks PFF ! Mike


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Pic 2


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Pic 3


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump.....make an offer.....!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Price drop $40.00


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe that is the caliper disc brake drag system.....very unique, and dependable


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

That is correct Lance....

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I have one that's a couple of decades old, never could wear it out.....great reel at a great price!


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Pm replied to.....


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sold !.....great to meet you speck tackler357.....thanks PFF!


----------

